# Curse you, chown!



## davidbrit2 (Oct 3, 2002)

The next time I get the slick idea to chown -R my entire /Applications directory, just come slap the piss out of me.

Let's just say a lot of stuff stops working when it's setuid to me rather than root.

I sure am glad Disk Utility has that repair permissions function. I think it's going to be running for a while, though...

Agenda for tomorrow: make customized, idiot proof chown.


----------



## onan (Oct 4, 2002)

> Agenda for tomorrow: make customized, idiot proof chown.

Easy!  rm /usr/sbin/chown


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onan _
> *> Agenda for tomorrow: make customized, idiot proof chown.
> 
> Easy!  rm /usr/sbin/chown *



ha ha,  I like that!


----------



## ksignorini (Oct 4, 2002)

You mean, sudo rm /usr/sbin/chown.

I don't think rm is setuid root.

Good damn thing.

;-)

Kent!


----------



## davidbrit2 (Oct 4, 2002)

Yeah, otherwise I'd probably screw myself even more than with chown.


----------



## fddi1 (Oct 4, 2002)

or better yet sudo *sudo mv /usr/bin/chown /usr/bin/kickme*


----------



## dani++ (Oct 7, 2002)

UNIX joke beware!!!

Seriously, posting wrong or devastating terminal commands that cognoscenti find hilarious is really dangerous.

This is a thing that in most mature technical forums is never done as n00b users and all sorts of people will take the commands seriously and execute them. A delete all files one-liner is really easy to post as a joke, and in some part of the world some novice will copy-paste... BLAM!

Beware of this. Joking with the CLI is like joking with money, good to imagine doing it, nasty to do.


dani++


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dani++ _
> *UNIX joke beware!!!
> *



Then there are the people who just don't get it...  I was laughing my head off at the last command posted, my Girlfriend came over to see what was funny.  
The look on her face was priceless!


----------



## davidbrit2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Hey, it's natural selection. Let those without any common sense blow away their systems. It'll keep them out of IT positions. ;-)

Running unidentified commands like these would be like taking unmarked pills found on the street.


----------



## onan (Oct 14, 2002)

You are correct that it's probably impolite to leave sharp objects lying around. But at least in this particular case, I'd argue that anyone who does such a thing is probably better off without chown installed.   =P


----------

